
Daylight Savings Time: Delicious, but Deadly - mmhsieh
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200130144410.htm
======
Yaa101
28 deaths on a population of almost 9 billion, do we really need to put so
much resources and energy into such a figure?

This is a philosofical question, not trolling. Given that most if not all of
our modern problems stem from overpopulation, do we really need to save all
people from bad things happening to them?

~~~
mmhsieh
yes, but 28 deaths for what end? do we really need DST? does it serve any
purpose at all? is there even the smallest benefit to offset the value of even
such a small uptick in death?

